# Public Land Hog Hunting



## utahrv82 (Nov 3, 2017)

I am new to Georgia. I have a friend who hunts hogs with dogs on Public land in Oklahoma is there ANYWHERE in Georgia that you can do that?


----------



## patcavscout (Nov 4, 2017)

Page 69 of the regs says no using hogs to hunt on WMAs unless specified. None of the WMAs have any exemptions for using dogs for hogs.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 7, 2017)

patcavscout said:


> Page 69 of the regs says no using hogs to hunt on WMAs unless specified. None of the WMAs have any exemptions for using dogs for hogs.



Incorrect, hogs may be hunted with dogs on certain dates on Penholoway Swamp, Townsend, and parts of Altamaha WMAs.  Additionally, you can use them on certain dates on the Chattahoochee National Forest.  Consult the hunting regulations or call a Game Management office for further details.


----------



## Coon Dog (Nov 9, 2017)

C.Killmaster said:


> Incorrect, hogs may be hunted with dogs on certain dates on Penholoway Swamp, Townsend, and parts of Altamaha WMAs.  Additionally, you can use them on certain dates on the Chattahoochee National Forest.  Consult the hunting regulations or call a Game Management office for further details.



Please help us get hog dog quota hunts back in play and add a few other management areas as well in the north thanks . Plan on going to dnr meeting when they have them for the upcoming year with a dog hunting  Coalition to voice our opinions on this issue dog hunting is getting to be so hard to do anymore thanks


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 17, 2017)

C.Killmaster said:


> Incorrect, hogs may be hunted with dogs on certain dates on Penholoway Swamp, Townsend, and parts of Altamaha WMAs.  Additionally, you can use them on certain dates on the Chattahoochee National Forest.  Consult the hunting regulations or call a Game Management office for further details.



I would like to know where it is found that you take hogs with dogs on USFS lands. I know that can "train" on bear and hogs, but where does it say you can take them in the Chattahoochee NF ??


----------



## NorthGaPlott (Apr 16, 2018)

You can kill hogs outside of WMA's with dogs like Chattahoochee NF as long as you're hunting during the Bear/Hog training dates and as long as Squirrel season is in.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 17, 2018)

*unless hunting during these dates*

Feral Hog + Coyote
A season for feral hogs and coyotes, during which all legal
weapons may be used, will be open on WMAs May 16-31 unless
otherwise specified. Hunter orange is required. Restrictions for
incidental take of hogs and coyotes during other open seasons
and hunts on WMAs remain unchanged.

Advised to check with the DNR before hog hunting may 16-21 to make sure the wma you are planning to hunt is open for this hunt.

You can only hunt hogs during the time the wma is open for small game season and small game weapons must be used.

You can hunt hogs during big game hunts and if there are weapons restrictions for those big game hunts those rules apply to the taking of hogs as well.

All wma are sign in even for small game, you can do so on-line.

I believe this to be correct. My opinion only

s&r


----------



## NorthGaPlott (Apr 18, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Feral Hog + Coyote
> A season for feral hogs and coyotes, during which all legal
> weapons may be used, will be open on WMAs May 16-31 unless
> otherwise specified. Hunter orange is required. Restrictions for
> ...


That's for still hunters dog hunter rules are under a completely different section. Only time you can kill hogs on public land is when the training season is in and small game season. Can only use small game weapon and hunting in daylight only. So basically from when deer season closes til Feb 28th. About a month and a half!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 19, 2018)

*I missed this part - sorry*

TRAINING DOGS ON WMAS
& NATIONAL FORESTS
Training dogs for the purpose to pursue any
game animal or furbearer on a WMA is only
allowed during the designated hunting dates
for that species listed for each WMA, unless
otherwise specified.
Training dogs is allowed on the Chattahoochee
and Oconee National Forests outside of WMAs
August 15 - May 31, except for bears and hogs
(those dates provided below).
All dogs must be confined or kept on a leash
except when hunting or training during
designated seasons or on designated areas.
Hunters must remove their dogs upon departure.
Review specific area listing for seasons
and restrictions.
RESTRICTIONS:
• It is unlawful to run deer with dogs unless
otherwise specified (see Dixon Memorial,
Paulks Pasture, Rogers, and Townsend
WMAs). Hunters whose dogs are found
chasing deer may be appropriately charged.
• Hunters are allowed to hunt raccoons with
trail dogs only.
• Trail dogs for rabbits are limited to beagles,
basset hounds and dachshunds.
BIRD DOG TRAINING ON WMAS
All participants must have a hunting license.
Bird dog training is not allowed on every
WMA, so review specific WMA listings for
details.
• Pigeons and pen-raised quail may be used
for the training of pointing, flushing and
retrieving dogs in designated areas only.
• Dog trainer must maintain proof of purchase
for pen-raised quail used in training.
• Shotguns may be used to harvest released birds
during training with No. 6 or smaller shot only.
FURBEARER DOG TRAINING ON WMAS
Furbearer dog training allowed when a WMA has
an open season for small game, unless otherwise
specified in the specific WMA listing. Some WMAs
also allow furbearer dog training Aug. 1-14 and Mar.
1-19 (see table on this page for participating WMAs).
TRAINING DOGS ON CHATTAHOOCHEE
NATIONAL FOREST
The hunting of bears and hogs for the purpose of
training dogs: August 1 – September 7; January
2 – March 19; and May 1 – 24 during legal daylight
hours.
Requirements for all participants:
• Possesses a valid Hunting license and Big
Game license
• Check-in once per season at : Rich Mountain
WMA, Swallow Creek WMA, or Warwoman
WMA check station, and
• Possess a copy of check-in permit at all times
when participating.
Requirements and restrictions for dogs:
• Each dog must be marked with hunter’s name,
address and telephone number,
• All dogs must be removed from area upon
departure, and
• It is unlawful to allow dogs to pursue bears
onto lands not authorized for such activity.

makes no mention of training hog or bear dogs on Oconee Nat. Forest.

s&r


----------



## jakebuddy (May 6, 2018)

Hog dogs can be used during the may16-31 special hunt dates only not every WMA is open for the special season


----------

